# Vacuum Adapter for Dewalt D26441



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

IIlck
Check this link to porter cables site. They have some adapters available, not sure exactly what you need.
http://www.deltaportercable.com/Pro...goryOverview.aspx?catPath=4273.4340.4364.2483
Mike Hawkins


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Sweet, I'll check it out.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I've found I can usually making something work for sanders and things with PVC plumbing fittings. I just slip fit the PVC components; I don't glue them so I can change things. I adapted the exhausts on all my sanders to work with the shop vac this way. I have one set-up with about 10-12 feet of flex tubing that hooks to the sander I use for surfacing wall repairs (secure it with duct tape so it does not slip off). It goes to a reducer sleeve that it fits into perfectly. That sleeve fits in a PVC fitting that fits the hose on the shop vac perfectly (although I secure the two together with duct tape also). 

Anyhow, the PVC fittings are dirt cheap and if you play around you can find either an ID or OD "something" that will fit just about any size tubing and work well. May not look as elegant as a custom adapter but will not set you back $10-15 either.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

sdsester said:


> I've found I can usually making something work for sanders and things with PVC fittings, reducers and things. I adapted the exhausts on all my sanders to work with the shop vac this way. I have one set-up with about 10-12 feet of flex tubing that hooks to the sander I use for surfacing wall repairs (secure it with duct tape). It goes to a reducer sleeve that it fits into perfectly. That sleeve fits in a PVC fitting that fits the hose on the shop vac perfectly. I don't glue the PVC together.
> 
> Anyhow, the PVC fittings are dirt cheap and if you play around you can find either an ID or OD "something" that will fit just about any size tubing and work well. May not look as elegant as a custom adapter but will not set you back $10-15 either.


ID or OD? Don't know what those are. I will check out Lowes and see if I can make a custom solution since I have a gift card.

Thanks.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

llckll said:


> ID or OD? Don't know what those are. I will check out Lowes and see if I can make a custom solution since I have a gift card.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry, I was referring to either inside diameter or outside diameter of the fittings to adapt to hoses or tubing. I have some where the hose fits better over the fitting and some where they fit better inside of it. You just have to play around a bit.


----------

